# (WMD) Standardized Awareness Course



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

COURSE ANNOUNCEMENT
WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION (WMD) STANDARDIZED AWARENESS COURSE

DATE: AUGUST 29, 2006 
DAY: TUESDAY 
TIMES: 8:00am to 4:00pm

LOCATION:
BROOKLINE POLICE DEPARTMENT
350 WASHINGTON STREET
BROOKLINE, MA

FEE: NONE P.O.C. Jeff Tedesco
PRE-REQUISITE: NONE Training Department Coordinator
TEL.# 508/820-1446

PURPOSE: This one-day course is designed to provide Emergency Responders baseline Awareness Level knowledge of Weapons of Mass Destruction, and the challenges created when an incident of WMD occurs.

MODULES:
" Prevention & Deterrence
" Chemical Agents
" Biological Agents
" Radiological Agents
" Explosive Devices

AUDIENCE: Law Enforcement, Emergency Medical Services, Emergency Management Agencies, Fire Services, Hazardous Material (Hazmat) Teams, Department of Public Works, Government Administrative Personnel, Public Safety Communications, and Department of Public Health.

LUNCH: All students on their own.

APPLICATION ATTACHED:

Please return your application to:
Judy Sartori - Training Registrar
C/O MA EMERGENCY Management AGENCY
400 Worcester Road
Framingham, MA 01702
Fax: (508) 820-2030 

Note: All courses are subject to cancellation based upon registration received by Wednesday, August 23rd. All applicants are enrolled on a first-come, first-serve basis. You will receive a confirmation call indicating your acceptance.


----------



## BWH LT (Mar 13, 2006)

Has anyone heard if they are still conducting this class??


----------

